
Microsoft Puts Ad Generator into Security Patch - gchokov
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3042155/microsoft-windows/windows-patch-kb-3139929-when-a-security-update-is-not-a-security-update.html
======
gchokov
Seriously, what the hell? The other day we saw ads on the lock screens, now
security patches delivering add generators? How more freaking doomed this OS
can get? I can understand if security update and hotfix delivers just what
it's promising to do..but...

------
NuSkooler
Click bait title. According to the article it adds a blue bar suggesting to
update _Windows itself_.

